# Forest Mills Nottingham various visits 09



## diehardlove (Nov 14, 2009)

first of all big thanks to layz ( kaiser) for showing me this place,absolute diamond of a bloke and very clever

been here a few times and every time i see things different this really is a huge site
with various things in the building from a car workshop to a prostitutes rest area to a sound studio and even a few rooms full of kitchens and even arcade machines 
also was told by layz that there was a baths on the site and today finally got a quick look inside but not alot to see as the pool has been filled in and its now used as storage

im going to try and do some digging see if i can get any history on this site so bear with me


went here with layz djfresh and his cool mates nathan and screwed if i can remember the other chaps name sorry mate

prostitutes rest area with gym


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2009)

A little bird already told me about this place!Very nice shots there fella.


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 14, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> A little bird already told me about this place!Very nice shots there fella.



lol was that me as ive got a bad memory 
to be fair all credit to layz (kaiser) as it was his info

cheers stu


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just looked at Kaisers info on his site...he has some good info there..maybe ask him nicely and he might give you the nod to stick some history of Forest Mills at the top of this page.


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 14, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> I just looked at Kaisers info on his site...he has some good info there..maybe ask him nicely and he might give you the nod to stick some history of Forest Mills at the top of this page.



thats agood idea il have a word with him cheers for that
he is a genuis that bloke, really knows his stuff and takes days to research stuff


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice one, DHL, It's a great place isn't it, lots of mini explores in one area, all quite different. enough to keep you entertained until the camera batteries run out! you got a few pics of parts of it i hadn't seen before


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice work there Diehard Mate! A bit of an Eighties theme going on there Methinks!


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 15, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Nice one, DHL, It's a great place isn't it, lots of mini explores in one area, all quite different. enough to keep you entertained until the camera batteries run out! you got a few pics of parts of it i hadn't seen before



cheers mate im a bugger for walking around somewhere all day till i know 100 percent its done, bit of a obsesion going on and alot of the people i go with hate me for it as i wont stop till its done


----------



## burb147 (Nov 16, 2009)

always a shot of you on the roof. lol.


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 16, 2009)

burb147 said:


> always a shot of you on the roof. lol.



lol you know me i love heights so i always make sure the roofs the first place i go 
never did get a pic on top of bradgate home,


----------



## cgull123 (Nov 19, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> lol you know me i love heights so i always make sure the roofs the first place i go
> never did get a pic on top of bradgate home,




Bradgate still there? I want to go but heard it was fully trashed or even demo'd


----------



## Lusker (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice pictures and location


----------



## trencheel303 (Jan 3, 2010)

I like the corridor shot. I won't lie, a lot of the shots are (to me) mediocre, but hey it's still documentation nonetheless. The one of the Window would be a cracker if it were straightened up a little tho.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 4, 2010)

trencheel303 said:


> I like the corridor shot. I won't lie, a lot of the shots are (to me) mediocre, but hey it's still documentation nonetheless. The one of the Window would be a cracker if it were straightened up a little tho.



I'm sorry mate, but are you sure you're on the right forum? This is a forum to document derelict places, the clue is in the title, not a photography forum. We're all here to document buildings before they get either demolished or converted, as these buildings are a part of our history.

Anyhow, onto the pics, like the workout in the gym lads,  and nice to see the drawings of the leotards.  on that made up bed in there, was someone living in there? :/

like the different areas of the building, and love those cars. 

Nice work guys,

 Sal


----------



## The Kaiser (Jan 5, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> thats agood idea il have a word with him cheers for that
> he is a genuis that bloke, really knows his stuff and takes days to research stuff



DHL, I'm flattered, other people would simply have called me a nerd, but I just like old buildings.
Was a pleasure to explore with you, will let you know when I'm back oop North.


----------



## diehardlove (Jan 12, 2010)

trencheel303 said:


> I like the corridor shot. I won't lie, a lot of the shots are (to me) mediocre, but hey it's still documentation nonetheless. The one of the Window would be a cracker if it were straightened up a little tho.



mate i notice you keep following like the dirty dose of clap your mother gave me :icon_evil


----------

